# Bawabat Al Sharq Living



## BettyJackson (Jun 2, 2015)

hi all, 

I have done a search and came up only with a post from last year so was looking for some new information. 

We will move to this area as my kids will go to school there so wondered what you all think of it? The previous post had mixed reviews but like the OP in that post we do not have much choice.

Is it still mainly local people living there or are there now a mix of cultures in the area? 

What downfalls have you experienced with the area any issues? 

What about TV / Internet who is the provider there? 

Any information greatly appreciated. 

TIA

Bet


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Yes - this is still a more "local" area of Abu Dhabi.
It has a good shopping mall with a big supermarket.
It takes a little while to drive from there to downtown Abu Dhabi - as it is quite a way from the city.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BettyJackson (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks, 

We have been down a few times and it looks very nice I am sure once more of the construction has finished it will be much better. 

We will be living in an apartment and not a villa, we were happy to be located near school as we both drive so can go most places in the car if needed. 

Thanks 

Bet


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

BettyJackson said:


> What about TV / Internet who is the provider there?


Only one most likely - Etisalat.


----------

